# Need help. Drive belt on bandsaw keeps coming off.



## mrg (Mar 10, 2010)

Hi guys and girls,
I have a Craftsman Pro 14 inch bandsaw, same as the Rikon 10-325. The woodruff key set screw came out so the belt popped off. I put everything back together three times and the belt walks each time. I put the belt back on with the grooves in the grooves of the cast wheel and aluminum pulley, checked alignment etc. not sure if I put the belt on inside out or just having alignment issues. Any help would be appreciated.

Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

Couple things to check. If you can see the belt when the saw starts up, does it stay in the pulleys, or does it bunch up and come right off? Could be the motor is loose and the start jumps the belt off. Check to make sure the motor is staying in place when it starts and that it's tight with the proper tension which is not really extremely tight, but just a tug more than snug. 
Since the belt has been coming off, look for any scars or cuts on it that might make it jump off too.

It's pretty much gotta be one of those two things.


----------



## toolie (Mar 16, 2011)

mrg, is that the 22401 with the stepped pulleys and 8" of resaw?


----------



## mrg (Mar 10, 2010)

Russ I will check that again.

Toolie yes that is the saw in question. Has been great up until the set screw came out.


----------



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

I had a shaper that had the same issue. Unfortunately, the loose pulley wobbled around and futzed-up the set screw and motor shaft key. I replaced the key and used some semi-permenent loctite on the set-screw. That did the trick.


----------



## mrg (Mar 10, 2010)

Fixed. Rechecked the motor pulley to idler/tension pulley alignment. Snugged motor bolts. Put belt lower wheel back on. Adjust tension, run for 5 minutes, change speed run again for a few minutes and seems fine. It may have been, alignment, motor or I tightened the idler to much.

This thing is quiet when it runs.

FYI the guide bearings on these saws are 608Zz bearings which are common bearings and can be bought any where. If you want good bearings at a decent price go to a skateboard shop and get them. Much less expensive than ordering them from eraplacement parts..

Have a great Thanksgiving.


----------

